# Post your BEST 3 of July 2020!



## gk fotografie (Aug 1, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged.

So, please show your BEST 3 photos of July 2020!


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 1, 2020)

Since it's my birthday today, I'm just going to kick off this thread!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 1, 2020)

Juvenile Grebe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Upland Sandpiper-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Spotted Snadpiper-1 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2020)

1


 2


 3


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Aug 1, 2020)

A lot of good stuff creeping in here (again).


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 1, 2020)

Ohh - bar set so high by the standard of the early posts, I may have a crisis of confidence choosing my three.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 1, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Ohh - bar set so high by the standard of the early posts, I may have a crisis of confidence choosing my three.




Not at all.  Fire them on


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 1, 2020)

Public Love Dance


 

Shine a Light on 55 years of marriage


 

Michigan farm


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 1, 2020)

Great shooting all. Wow!


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 1, 2020)

I didn't get much variety this month. Don't think I'll grade higher than a B...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 1, 2020)

I will give you a " Bee " for effort @zulu42


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 1, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I will give you a " Bee " for effort @zulu42



I was going to say myself that that's one fantastic pic of a bee. I try and try for good shots like that with bees and butterfly's and it ain't easy. Usually part of the insect is out of focus and rarely that sharp. Getting lucky and being parallel to the subject certainly helps.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 1, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Ohh - bar set so high by the standard of the early posts, I may have a crisis of confidence choosing my three.



Liquid confidence has helped more people than Carter has pills    but you take great pictures so you really shouldn't need it.


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 1, 2020)

Beautiful set @K9Kirk. The sunset shot is gorgeous, and I love the silhouette with bonus squirrel.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> more people than Carter has pills



just had a flashback and heard my Nana’s voice saying that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 1, 2020)

the comet! by SharonCat..., on Flickr





respect the locals by SharonCat..., on Flickr





White Mountains comet by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## twocolor (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 8, 2020)

Superb work twocolor. What's your name?


----------



## johngpt (Aug 8, 2020)

neighbor's wildflower




fading cactus flower 25Jul20 

.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 8, 2020)

And one more...




GUNS MASSAGE COURTESY LOANS

.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 9, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Superb work twocolor. What's your name?



Thank you!  My name is Amber Rust.  My first and last name are both colors....hence my business name Two Color Photography!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2020)

twocolor said:


> My name is Amber Rust.



That would make a killer metal singer name


----------



## twocolor (Aug 9, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

That would make a killer metal singer name  [/QUOTE]

I'll keep that in mind for the day that I learn to sing!!


----------



## CherylL (Aug 10, 2020)

1.



Eagle by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



sunflower by Cheryl, on Flickr

3.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 10, 2020)

twocolor said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> > Superb work twocolor. What's your name?
> ...


Hi Amber! I found it odd that we've both been here at TPF since '08 but I didn't know your name.


----------



## twocolor (Aug 10, 2020)

johngpt said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > johngpt said:
> ...



I think somewhere many moons ago it may have been brought up, but that was many, many moons ago!  How are you?!


----------



## johngpt (Aug 11, 2020)

Doing well. Retired, so having the time to participate a bit more.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 12, 2020)

I just thought these were fun/ here we are in 2020.. and the photos go back to the 1800's.. so contradictory in the photos..


 

 

 ..


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 12, 2020)

CherylL said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the photo of that eagle, I every time thinkt it's a man in a suit with a mask on, can't help it, it's really a beautiful photo. I see this as a unique poster on the wall for a hotel room or somewhere in the reception room at the dentist. Your #2 is a straight away prize winner in my opinion.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 12, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > 1.
> ...



I keep thinking the Eagle head shot would make a good meme   Thanks!


----------



## CherylL (Aug 12, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> I just thought these were fun/ here we are in 2020.. and the photos go back to the 1800's.. so contradictory in the photos..View attachment 195796 View attachment 195797 View attachment 195798 ..



The old barn with the internet advertising


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 12, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought these were fun/ here we are in 2020.. and the photos go back to the 1800's.. so contradictory in the photos..View attachment 195796 View attachment 195797 View attachment 195798 ..
> ...


that made me laugh..and the air conditioning units in the old house... and old truck parked near all the new ones..


----------



## Lee Gibson (Aug 22, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> Since it's my birthday today, I'm just going to kick off this thread!
> 
> View attachment 195252
> View attachment 195253
> View attachment 195254



Amazing photos really!


----------

